# [Canadian NRs] Antoine Cantin - 4.05 Pyraminx average and 2.77 single



## antoineccantin (Nov 25, 2013)

4.27, (4.61), (2.77), 3.71, 4.18 = 4.05

The 2.77 single was really easy.


----------



## Username (Nov 25, 2013)

Good Job! Sub 4 next comp plz 

I'm slowly going down in the rankings though :/


----------



## Iggy (Nov 25, 2013)

Nice!



Username said:


> I'm slowly going down in the rankings though :/



I'm not even in the top 100 anymore


----------



## Tim Major (Nov 26, 2013)

Congrats, it seemed quite a flawed average. Lots of choppyness and pauses. This is a good thing, you're similar speed to me yet I can see a lot of things you can improve in, but less for me.

Nice average, and the single beats my comp single D:


----------

